
Ask HN: Looking for interns / entry level? - dschobel
Is your company looking for interns for the summer?<p>Do you care more about talent than years of work experience?<p>Are you an inexperienced but ambitious hacker/designer/&#60;anything which may be useful to a real company&#62; looking for something more stimulating than mowing lawns?<p>This is your thread.<p>As always, if your position is location specific, please say so in the post.
======
tptacek
Chicago or New York. Paid. Help build a cool new Rails product, or contribute
to security research on hugely important industry projects: you pick. We'll
take on interns year round.

We're looking for exactly one thing: willingness to code (in any language).

~~~
olalonde
Would you consider candidates from Canada?

~~~
avibryant
Where in Canada are you?

~~~
olalonde
I'm in Montreal. (olalonde@gmail.com)

------
amelim
I'm a graduating fourth year Computer Science major at Georgia Tech looking
for an entry level job. I code well in Python, Lisp, Java, C++, as well as
having worked in Lua, Smalltalk, C, Netlogo and C#. My experience is mostly in
Robotics in addition to Modeling and Simulation, however I've done some
website work. I'm fairly well versed in algorithms as well. Contact me on my
e-mail in my profile for a copy of my resume.

~~~
noilly
Hi I'm a Junior at Stanford in Biogeochemistry and Economics. I'm looking for
a do-anything, put-on-different-hats ('cept coding as I've only taken intro
CS) internship anywhere in the world (Bay Area, NYC, Mongolia, etc) for the
summer- paid, unpaid, plastic tchotkes is all good.

Thanks! elee89 _at_ stanford dot edu

~~~
andre3k1
Hello, I too am a Junior studying Economics (at Northwestern University
though). I am looking for anything paid or unpaid for this summer.

Feel free to check out my website <http://andregarrigo.com/> or shoot me an
email andregarrigo@gmail.com

I won't bite, promise!

------
bjoernw
Here is a Google Doc with all the info from this thread. Feel free to add
yourself.

[https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xM...](https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xMjdmN2Q4em5jZw&hl=en)

P.S. I'm looking for a marketing internship :)

------
gommm
We're looking for an intern in Shanghai. Paid but not much (but more than
enough to cover the cost of living in Shanghai)... You would be working on
Rails app and play with cool and fun things like cappuccino, redis and
mongodb. Possibility of getting hired full time later on.

So, if you want to discover China and join a small growing startup (we do both
consulting and our own products), send me a mail at guillaume -squiggly sign-
agiletomato.com.

We're also interested in designers...

~~~
pjharrin
Thats looks like a great opportunity, wish you were looking for marketing
people

~~~
gommm
send me an email, a friend of mine was looking for marketing people... so I'll
forward him your contact...

~~~
az
Do you know any Marketing positions in the NY area?

------
adw
We're Timetric. We're based in London and working on helping people find and
make sense of the statistics they need.

<http://timetric.com/>

On the development side, if you're into things like visualization and
interactive information design, statistics and financial mathematics, finding
and cleaning up data, metadata and search systems, machine learning... then we
should talk. We're also interested in speaking to prospective business
development interns. Email me - andrew@timetric.com.

~~~
ig1
Out of curiosity have you developed your own time-series database to do the
analysis ? - your api looks much nicer than other time-series databases like
KX which I've used.

~~~
adw
Thanks! Yes, we rolled our own - on top of Tokyo Tyrant
([http://blog.timetric.com/2009/05/upgrading-the-timetric-
back...](http://blog.timetric.com/2009/05/upgrading-the-timetric-backend/)).

~~~
ig1
I've just been having a play around with Timetric and it looks pretty neat.

I used to be the developer for Bloomberg's CIX (an excel like language for
historical & real-time financial time-series calculations) so it's always
interesting to see new people in the space :-)

I'm based in London as well, so if you'd fancy grabbing coffee or something
sometime feel free to shoot me an email.

~~~
adw
You have mail! (I hope.)

------
pgr
I'm a fourth year mechanical engineer located in Sydney, Australia. I like
making things, either code based (eg, python, django, matlab) or mechanical
based (eg, suspension systems). For any questions, reach me at
p.ringwood@gmail.com.

Even though news.yc has a large slant on the northern hemisphere, I'm
interested to see if there is much going in the southern hemisphere.

------
kylec
I hope it's OK to post this here, but I'm looking for an entry level position
in the software industry myself. An internship would be great as well,
especially if there's a possibility of getting hired full-time afterwards:

<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/kyle>

kyle.cronin@gmail.com

------
aschobel
Snaptic is hiring interns and full time.

We build apps for Android / iPhone, and have shiny backend goodies.

#1 productivity app on Android, and TechCrunch/MobileCrunch named us(3banana)
one of the top ten apps on Android.

We speak scala, Obj-C, java, python, Thrift, whatever gets the job down.

Please shoot us an email at hn@snaptic.com

Looking for folks to come hack with us in South Park, SF.

~~~
aschobel
^down^done

------
trefn
We're hiring at Mixpanel (YC S09) - web analytics startup located in Mountain
View, CA. You'd get to work on cool user-facing stuff that helps lots of other
startups.

Email us at jobs@mixpanel.com, further details: <http://mixpanel.com/jobs>

------
andrewljohnson
We're looking for an intern to live in our guest room near Lake Tahoe and
program. Email me at andrew@gaiagps.com.

You should like dogs and the outdoors, and expect little to no pay, beyond
room and board. If you want to get here in the winter, that's fine too. The
skiing is great.

------
mapleoin
I'm a CS/Economics student in Romania. I'll be graduating this summer and
looking for an internship (remote would be great, but relocating is also an
option). I have experience with python and various web frameworks (mainly
Django and TurboGears, but I've enjoyed fooling around with Rails, Sinatra and
web.py). I'm familiar with HTML/CSS and the HTTP. I'm completely self-taught
in these technologies, but have also picked up some C and C++ from school.

I'm an opensource community guy, being a contributing member of various local
FLOSS communities. I'm also a member of the Fedora Project, having contributed
as a packager, web developer and participated in GSOC2009.

------
chrischen
Seeking Co-founder for Flixa, a service to help independent filmmaker self-
distribute their films online. Telecommute.

Look at my profile for more info.

EDIT: Also should mention I'm applying to YC, so if you wanted to do this but
needed an idea here's your chance!

~~~
andre3k1
email sent.

:)

~~~
chrischen
Thanks for the interest. Email replied!

------
ekiru
I'm a high school senior looking for a programming internship for the summer.
I'm admittedly quite inexperienced(both in terms of hobbyist activities,
having worked on no projects of any significant size, and in terms of work in
the field, of which I have no experience yet), but I am a fast learner and a
very hard worker when I have a project to work towards. I'd be happy to take
either a paid or an unpaid internship, although unpaid internships could be a
problem if they required me to relocate outside of Tennessee because I don't
know that I could afford to find housing.

------
angelbob
We're in Mountain View (SF Bay Area) looking for Rails/JRuby/Java coders,
preferably folks who are okay with all three. I got hired with just Rails
experience, so you might too if you're good :-)

If you've played with JRuby and have strong opinions on how Ruby and Java
should integrate, that'd be a big plus.

This is usually a full-time job, with no problem with entry-level folk. But
I'll bet we'd be happy to have an intern as well. I'll ask the guys at work
:-)

It's a small programming team (about 8 full-time), but a very stable non-
startup company. You won't get rich, but you'll have a lot of say in what
we're doing.

------
ajstiles
We're hiring a bunch (interns and full-timers in search engineering, search
tools, query intelligence) at AT&T Interactive (YellowPages.com) in Glendale
CA. Email me for more info: astiles@attinteractive.com.

------
kluikens
Junior in the CS program at the University of Arizona.

I love Python, can code well in Java, and am picking up C this semester. I
like networking (I participate in a Networks Research Lab), finance, and all
things grandiose and complicated. I need to get away from University jobs that
entail plugging in cables or adding content to websites. I want to write
production software. I'm free for this Summer and looking for an internship
that's paid (or at least living expenses covered) and one that's hopefully
outside the state of Arizona (or even the US! :).

Kevin Luikens (kluikens@gmail.com)

~~~
jmatt
You should come to a Tucson Startup Drinks get together.

It's a combination of small business and startup business owners and employees
in the Tucson area. There also tends to be a lot of like-minded students in
attendance.

The google group is much more active than the website.

<http://tucson.startupdrinks.com/>

------
coffeemug
We (<http://www.rethinkdb.com>) are looking for summer interns for software
engineering and business development. Software guys should have good knowledge
of C/C++ and basic computer science, and have good problem solving skills. Biz
dev guys should have lots of chutzpah.

We're offering extremely interesting and challenging problems (on both ends),
and some pay. We nearly guarantee that you'll learn more in these three months
than you have in any three months since you were five. Email us at
founders@rethinkdb.com.

------
vide0star
We're looking for either marketing or engineering interns to join Smarkets in
London for a minimum of three months. Our front-end is Django and back-end
Erlang with a nifty RESTful API.

<http://smarkets.com>

Smarkets is a simple and social place to bet online. Our tech team is top
notch and we recently launched publicly. For more information:
<http://smarkets.com/about/internships/>

------
ewingpatriarch
Yelp's looking for coders in SF, both full-time and as summer interns:
<http://www.yelp.com/jobs>

~~~
shawnps
Submitted my resume (but forgot to attach cover letter, darn), thanks for the
heads up! Seems like it'd be a cool place to work.

------
adaugelli
True Ventures is looking for interns graduating in 2011 or 2012 for our summer
TEC program this summer in the Bay Area. As a member of our program, you will
be paired with one of our companies and spend eight weeks working on a variety
of projects both appropriate to your background and skillset and of value to
the company. There is a stipend paid for the completion of the summer program.

~~~
pjharrin
Any options for students graduating this year, sounds like an amazing
opportunity. I'd love to chat more, pjharrin [at] gmail d0t com

------
kaens
I'm experienced with a variety of technologies, although I'm currently most
competent with python. I have a lot of experience doing web development and
web-scraping/spidering in python.

I have the understanding of (X)HTML, CSS, javascript, and HTTP that comes with
making web-apps in languages that aren't necessarily just beefed-up templating
languages.

I also have working knowledge of C, and can read a smattering of other
languages.

Extensive experience administering linux servers, minor (but growing)
experience with BSD. Can work with windows.

I'm in NE Ohio. I'm open to remote work, or relocating, but am currently
suffering from a bad case of brokeitis, so I would either need to be offered a
relocation package, or work remotely for a month or two to acquire the
necessary funds. Unless you're in NE Ohio, that is.

If you have any questions, would like to see an example of work I've done, or
would like to contact me for any other reason, shoot me an email at
jeremiah.dodds@gmail.com

------
devink
I'm a senior at WPI, an ECE major. I also have a good CS background. I have
experience with systems programming and software defined radio. For contact
info and my CV check out: <http://users.wpi.edu/~dkelly/>

My first preference is to work in the New England area, but I'm open to
anything.

------
jj_aa
I'd love to find a generalist who can try to find cool, scalable ways to help
a rapidly growing, profitable company get really reliable, efficient, and
secure. We're located right on Union Square in New York, and we specialize in
the profitable parts of the music industry.

Oh, and this would be a paid, full-time job, not an internship.

~~~
savant
contact information?

~~~
jj_aa
Sorry! Thought I'd updated my profile with it. Here's my work address:
<http://imgur.com/zEwd6.jpg>

Mention hacker news in the subject.

------
smanek
I'm willing to hire an intern (or, ideally, recent grad/dropout). We're doing
all sorts of cool stuff, from Machine Learning in Lisp, to a JS heavy website,
to iPhone, Android, etc apps.

Incidentally, we're also looking for a marketing intern - but that's probably
less interesting to the people here.

Strong preference for NYC. My email is in my profile.

~~~
kluikens
Would the intern be working on Postabon?

~~~
smanek
Yep! There are a lot of exciting things happening with Postabon in the last
few weeks (on both the business and tech sides) that I can't talk about
publicly yet :-D But let's talk if you're interested in some details and think
you might be a good fit.

~~~
kluikens
Cool. Email sent.

------
krmmalik
We're looking for someone to do some high quality customer service, but that
has a healthy understanding of IT (we sell IT products and services). Want to
trial someone for a week or two first. (Unpaid) which then may move to
part/full time paid. Would suit someone still studying.

We're also looking for anyone that'd be interested in Delphi.net coding,
working under a senior developer (unpaid currently).

Actually. If you're looking for any kind of work where you can push your skill
set and get a good reference, just email me at khuram@xs-pro.co.uk -- we're
based in the UK but _you_ can be based _anywhere_ as we're do everything
remotely.

PS. If i don't reply to you within two days, it may mean i havent received
your email (aggressive spam filter) in which case, tweet me at
twitter.com/KhuramMalik

Thank you.

------
khala
LSE.ac.uk IS grad, LAMP, Mostly interested in business/marketing/managerial
type of work on a technical project, or with at least some technical
component. You'd be a fun, serious, results-oriented team that has an idea of
what you want to achieve. I am not a designer, but we'd be focusing on good
design/presentation as much as on you bottom line. Ideally, telecommuting for
a non-US based comapany, some travel is fine especially if you are located on
a tropical island ;).

Someday, I'd like to do "something" at the intersection of
Technology/Travel/Health and Wellness/Sustainability just to help keep things
nice while doing something fun.

PO Box: khalamx | abv.bg - Free Response!

------
adammika
I'm currently in my senior year at the University of Minnesota Duluth,
finishing up my Computer Science degree. I really enjoy programming in general
without an allegiance to any one particular language. The past two summers
I've interned for IBM in Rochester MN. Right now, I'm looking for an entry
level job in or around the Minneapolis area. I don't know if there's a big
Minneapolis crowd on this site, but I thought I'd put myself out there if
anyone is out there. My email is in my profile if anyone is interested.

------
necubi
I'm a sophomore CompSci and Econ major located in Silicon Valley (Santa Cruz,
to be specific). I'm an experienced rails coder, and am also proficient in
Obj-c, java (though I try to avoid it) and javascript. My most recent project
was a classroom automation system with a ruby backend, a Qt-based touchscreen
GUI and a Sproutcore web app, with everything stored in CouchDB. I'm looking
for an interesting internship from mid-May to the end of August. I can be
reached at mAwylde@wesleyan.edu (remove the A).

------
alexgartrell
META: It'd probably be more helpful for this to show up in the fall instead of
in the spring. Many students are extended (and accept) internship offers prior
to the start of the Spring Semester.

Editted to add: This is is no way a complaint about this thread showing up
now. I'll definitely be forwarding it along to folks I know here and do
appreciate it. I'd just appreciate having _two_ , one with the fall recruiting
cycle and one with the spring.

~~~
alexgartrell
It's probably worth adding that I'm quite pleased with the internship offer
I've been extended and that when I _really_ would have appreciated it was
during freshman/sophomore year when options were more limited.

I just think it'd probably help out the companies looking for interns
(realistically, possible future hires) to get in early.

------
foenix
I'm a 4th-year Cognitive Science student in Vancouver who can handle average
computing projects, including experience in python, pylab, and django. I'd
like to stay in the Vancouver area as I have classes as well. I have an
understanding of writing, human factors, and user-interface design. I also
have focused knowledge in the fields of psychology, computer science,
linguistics, philosophy, and biology. (I like being a generalist).

~~~
avibryant
Send me an email.

------
jmckib
I'm currently a senior math major at Emory College, looking for an interesting
entry-level job or an internship with the possibility of being hired
afterwards. I've taught myself C, Python, ObjC, and Mathematica; I'm very fond
of learning new things and I don't mind teaching myself when I need to. I want
to do something new and challenging. I don't mind moving to another location.
My e-mail address is in my profile.

------
myoung8
If you want to intern at a rapidly-growing startup, whatever you're skill set,
there may be a position for you at CarWoo! Email me if you're interested.

------
nycsamurai
I'm a graduate student at RIT and I'm looking for an internship where I can
work on computer graphics from the mathematical/programming side. Most of my
experience is with C/C++ and OpenGL. Currently I'm working on Renderman
shaders for a black hole visualization project.

If anyone is looking for an intern to do some work with graphics let me know
at jxl6110 _at_ rit _dot_ edu .

I can start in March and work through the end of summer.

------
sev
I'm a semester away from graduating with a computer science degree in the Los
Angeles area. I'm looking for any positions available that can be contract
based and remotely worked (although I would be willing to come in for any any
meetings here and there) I have programming experience for over 5 years, and
currently do freelance web development. My email is: topqadmin [at] gmail
[dot] com

------
pyre
Currently looking for work in the Toronto area so that I can move back. Though
I'm not looking for an internship, I'll throw my hat in since people seem to
be pimping non-internship jobs too. Actual experience with Java/Groovy/Perl/C,
non-work experience with Python/C++/PHP4/awk/etc. Very mild experience with
Cocoa/ObjC/OpenGL. (Practically entry-level as I only have ~1 year of
experience)

bsandrow@gmail.com

------
gsaines
We're looking for full time paid summer interns in the Cleveland area. Looking
mostly for programmers, but if you're a marketing person with a hacker-
oriented outlook, shoot me an email (included on my profile). We can fly you
out here and help you find summer housing. We're looking for folks with
backgrounds (or willingness to learn) python, actionscript, or general web dev
prowess.

------
pjharrin
I'm a graduating Economics student in Canada, looking to move to the bay area.
Entrepreneurship experience, getting involved in coding more currently taking
my 2nd coding class (with plans to take more in the future). Lots of
extracurricular experience, including putting a TEDx event together in
February. Looking for entry level in marketing, QA or project management.

------
Jach
I'm going to school in Bellevue, WA (north-east side, bordering Redmond). I'm
interested in part-time work at the moment and full-time when the semester is
over. My top two languages are Python and PHP, though I'm proficient in C/C++
and Java and I can read Lisp pretty easily. Most of my experience is in web
apps and simple 2D video games.

------
amitk
Manymoon is hiring full-time engineers (<http://bit.ly/9sdEmA>) and an intern
(<http://bit.ly/b8yE8N>).

We're a small, funded startup in San Francisco that's already generating
revenue. Manymoon is also a top-rated application for Google Apps.

Please contact jobs@manymoon.com

------
samdk
I'm a junior/CS major at Wesleyan University looking for a paid internship in
the northeast.

My current big project is in Rails, but I'd be happy to be doing pretty much
any startup-related development/UI design. (I also know Python/Java well, and
I've done work in Haskell, Scala, and a lot of other things.)

samdk.com

mail name: sam, domain: defabbiakane.com

------
benl
Academia.edu is looking for developer interns in our San Francisco office:

<http://academia.edu/jobs/developer_intern>

We value enthusiasm, motivation and curiosity over experience in our interns,
and we give you challenging projects to work on.

------
QNguyen
I'm a fourth year bioengineering major @ UCLA looking to switch fields into
something more hacker - User exp. design or simply coding. Have done some
coursework in C++/run a website w/ drupal @ www.bruinco.com. Would love to
work an internship in Bay Area or LA.

------
bjoernw
Are there companies here who are looking for marketing interns that embody the
hacking lifestyle?

~~~
gsaines
Sure, shoot me an email if you're interested. I checked out your blog, and
you're actually dealing with quite a few of the marketing challenges that
we're facing in the educational market.

The comment about marketing to students: "Marketing to college students is
like being in marketing boot camp. You deal with one of the most distracted
audiences and if you get them to do stuff you're good" seems to ring true for
me.

Also, I liked your idea for online social marketing for Universities to
students. It's an interesting concept, I wonder if it will bear fruit.

------
konsl
BackType is looking for interns (San Francisco):
<http://backtype.theresumator.com/apply/F38wS3/>

More info here: <http://www.backtype.com/jobs>

------
rads
I'm a freshman majoring in CS at Wisconsin-Madison looking for an internship
this summer. I'm experienced in Ruby/Rails and PHP, and I have some experience
in Clojure and Java. Location isn't too important. My email is
rjsmith9@wisc.edu

------
dmn001
UK, graduate mathematician from Imperial College London looking for entry
level position. Specialise in machine learning, financial mathematics,
programming: C, C++, Python, Matlab. Contact for CV: dmn001 <AT> gmail.com

------
diN0bot
ProcrasDonate: Boston, MA startup looking for technical teammate, though will
take anyone with passion (sales, community building, PR, etc)

<http://ProcrasDonate.com>

django, python, javascript<\---for real

------
neiljohnson
We're hiring devs (paid, full time) at graduate level in London we're working
on Mobile payments, SMS, MMS VoIP

<http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/softdev>

------
bmac
CS Junior at Worcester Polytechnic Institute looking for a web development
internship in the Boston area. Skilled in Python, Django, Java, Linux and
more. Email bmcloughlin@wpi.edu for a resume.

------
endtime
Track.com is looking for a summer intern or two with a CS background and some
web development experience. Django experience is a plus. Based in Manhattan.
Contact rich@ if interested.

------
jreposa
Brooklyn, NY - we're always looking for interns with development, design or
marketing backgrounds.

<http://www.ad60.com/jobs/>

~~~
az
What kind of company are you? Are internships paid? I'm in the NY area.

------
djb_hackernews
my company is looking to hire at least 1 intern for the summer, paid. It's a
media monitoring mature startup located in the NOVA/DC area. You'd be working
on the team that builds the system that gathers the data. It's all Java. So if
you like data mining massive amounts of data on the web, you should send an
email to djb.email@gmail.com. I'm not making any hiring decisions but I'll
pass it along to someone who is.

------
toddml
bit.ly is looking for dev interns in NYC this summer.

If you're ambitious, curious, and like the idea of big data and high traffic
volumes, drop us a line at jobs @ bit.ly

------
thinkcomp
Think is hiring in Palo Alto.

<http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs/>

We're working on mobile payments.

------
nileshtrivedi
I am looking for a UI developer as intern in Mumbai, India. Skills required
are graphics design, photoshop, HTML, CSS and javascript.

Connect with me on LinkedIn.

------
cduruk
I'm graduating from CMU with Cognitive Science + HCI this semester; looking
for entry-level jobs in FE engineering, Rails.

More info + links on profile.

------
jfornear
I just graduated college and am looking for an entry level job or internship
in front-end design (CSS/HTML/JS/PHP/MySQL).

jfornear@smu.edu

------
audiofy
We're looking for interns to do Android and iPhone development. Pay.
Philadelphia only. Email me at creed@audiofy.com

------
jonpaul
We're looking for an Android developer in Lincoln, Nebraska. We want to port
our iPhone apps to Android.

------
HelenL14
This might be more useful as a gdoc of some sort (similar to the call for
cofounders from a while back?)

------
ComputerGuru
Crazy but I'll give it a shot: We're looking for someone..... in Jordan

If you're around, drop me an email :) We want you!

------
kbrower
We are looking for interns in nyc to help develop/market our alternative to
affiliate programs

------
indigoviolet
Facebook: www.facebook.com/careers . You can also shoot me a resume.

~~~
pjharrin
email?

~~~
indigoviolet
indigoviolet@gmail.com

------
w3matter
We're looking for an intern eager to learn Ruby in the Miami area. Should be a
hacker type and know at least one computer language in-depth. We're paying a
modest stipend monthly $1,000.00 - eric@w3matter.com

~~~
Fixnum
Your front page is missing two "."s, which is ironic considering that you use
"Period" as a sentence. Hope this helps.

